
Reddit CEO Resigns, Alexis Ohanian Returns as Chairman - robhodge
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/13/reddit-ceo-resigns-alexis-ohanian-returns-as-chairman/
======
orionblastar
He resigns over the location and price of the new Reddit office?

That is not a very good or logical reason to resign. There must be more to it
than that.

Creepy that they linked to a Necrophiliac Subreddit, there are also XGoneWild
Subreddits that are offensive but not as creepy.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8603845](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8603845)

